# Dwarf hairgrass not growing



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, so sometime in mid-March, I planted a tiny portion of dwarf hairgrass or belem in my tank, and to this day, I have seen no growth happening. It was bought emersed, but it's been submersed for more than a month now. Any ideas what it's not growing/spreading? It is perfectly green, just not any runners.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

What is your lighting, CO2 and fertilization regimen like?


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

you could always pull it out and see if it is growing any runners.. I know mine took about a month to adapt but there was alot going on underneath the substrate as well. you can always replant it (no harm, no foul) except maybe a bit of root issues.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> What is your lighting, CO2 and fertilization regimen like?


My lighting is about 1.75 wpg, but some floaters on top block out the light, so maybe a bit less. No CO2 , but a weekly dose of excel, maybe I can bump it up to twice a week? No ferts going on right now..



Vermino said:


> you could always pull it out and see if it is growing any runners.. I know mine took about a month to adapt but there was alot going on underneath the substrate as well. you can always replant it (no harm, no foul) except maybe a bit of root issues.


I've pulled it out a few times some time ago, and they were growing new white roots, so that's good, right?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> My lighting is about 1.75 wpg, but some floaters on top block out the light, so maybe a bit less. No CO2 , but a weekly dose of excel, maybe I can bump it up to twice a week? No ferts going on right now..


The WPG guideline should be discarded, unless you are using T12 bulbs.

Since this is most likely not the case, it would be helpful if you could provide the type of lighting that you are using (LED, CFL, T5, etc).

Depending on the type of lighting, as well as how high you have it from the substrate, you may have different amounts of PAR (photosynthetically active radiation). This may necessitate fertilization and/or CO2.

For your Excel, you can bump it up to daily dosing, as per manufacturer's recommendations. 



Shrimpo_Brian said:


> I've pulled it out a few times some time ago, and they were growing new white roots, so that's good, right?


Yes, this is a good sign. However, every time you uproot the plant and replant it, it will likely undergo a bit of (transplantation) shock, and will take some time to acclimatize again.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> The WPG guideline should be discarded, unless you are using T12 bulbs.
> 
> Since this is most likely not the case, it would be helpful if you could provide the type of lighting that you are using (LED, CFL, T5, etc).
> 
> ...


I have a 7 watt led stock light fixture for the eheim aquastyle 4 gallon. As I said, I have floaters, so the wattage that gets to the dwarf hairgrass could be less than the wpg. I would say the plant is about 11 inches (more or less) from the light. So would daily dosing help with the growth and spreading of the dwarf hairgrass/Belem? I've uprooted the hiargrass wayyy too many times when I first got it, but it is growing new roots, it that going to affect the growth of the hairgrass?


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

That's weird. I have the Aquastyle 6 with the stock light, and my DH is totally taking over. And it was the Topfin package from Petco. 

What is your substrate?


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Most of the light fixtures that are included with the nano tanks are only enough for low light plants (so I've been told). It may take longer for it to start to carpet due to the lighting. I would move the floaters to another tank to get the maximum amount of light to the DHG and see how it does after that.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

VJM said:


> That's weird. I have the Aquastyle 6 with the stock light, and my DH is totally taking over. And it was the Topfin package from Petco.
> 
> What is your substrate?


My substrate is the fulual Ebi stratum. Do you dose any ferts or co2?



Dan's85 said:


> Most of the light fixtures that are included with the nano tanks are only enough for low light plants (so I've been told). It may take longer for it to start to carpet due to the lighting. I would move the floaters to another tank to get the maximum amount of light to the DHG and see how it does after that.


I'll try my best to move the floaters, but with the force of the outflow, it pushes it more towards the dwarf hairgrass. Since my tank is only 4 gallons, and I have 7 watt fixture, with floaters coving the dwarf hairgrass, I have about 1.25 to 1.5 wpg. Is that an appropriate light amount foe dwarf hairgrass. I've had the belem for 2 months now, and nothing is happening but new roots. Is that a concern or stunted growth?


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

As said above, WPG doesn't apply unless you are using T12 fixtures, and even then it is only a very generic guide line. LED lights are an entirely different ball game. LED lights are more efficient at producing light than T12 fixtures. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368 

Read everything in the write up in that link.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> My substrate is the fulual Ebi stratum. Do you dose any ferts or co2?


No ferts and no co2. It's a dirt (Miracle Gro) tank with sand cap. I planted leftover DH in some small glass cubes and put them in the window. No extra light, no ferts, mad growth.


----------

